# Making Mascarpone Cheese



## robbdj (Jan 10, 2005)

After a short amount of searching, I found a recipe for making mascapone cheese, seems like a very easy way to start a cheese making endevour, and what you can make with it is so very yummy ...

The recipe is credited to Nick Malgieri



> 1 pound of mascarpone. You will need 1 quart whipping cream (not ultra pasteurized) and 1 tablespoon white wine vinegar (or lemon juice).
> 
> 1. Choose a stainless steel bowl that fits inside a large saucepan without touching the bottom of the pan.
> 2. Add water to the pan and place the bowl in the pan so that the bowl touches the surface of the water but still sits firmly on the rim of the pan.
> ...


----------



## Erik (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm going to try to make this, to make Cannoli.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 10, 2005)

*Drool* *Gurgle*

Mascarpone is great, so versatile, so fattening...so yummy. This is definitely being saved to try out one day.

Thanks.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 11, 2005)

I can't ever find cream that is not ultra pasteurized. Any suggestions for subs or where I can buy it?


----------

